# Best way to put tower in powesave mode?

## _______0

Hi,

Which is the best way to save some cash in electrical bills for a tower?

Thanks.

----------

## eccerr0r

Turn it off when you're not using it, just like any other computer?

S3 and S4 work fine for many machines (but not all, even laptops), just configure it just like a laptop.  The older machines tend to work better than the new ones.

I use S3 suspend/resume now that it actually works on my workstations, but the servers/pvr stay on 24/7.

I calculated my electricity costs around $5/month for my server, and a bit less than that for my Core2Duo PVR...

----------

## Ant P.

Tweak the BIOS settings. That's the only real software difference from a laptop.

I've undervolted my desktop CPU a tiny amount, it's not a huge benefit but it's better than doing nothing. Turning on things like C1E helps too.

Some systems have a thing called "ACPI Away Mode" but it doesn't seem to do anything (might just be microsoft snake oil).

----------

## Jaglover

http://www.wholesalesolar.com/

30% tax credit from feds and here we also get 50% back from state. 10 grand 6 kW system will cost you slightly over $2000 after all credits. Will last 25+ years. Will protect you from future power price hikes.

Off topic ... I know.

----------

## eccerr0r

If only it would last indefinitely and can travel with the purchaser, at today's cost, then I'd consider it,  I was really disappointed that the lifetime of these cells don't exceed 100 years as there's no moving parts and it's not like a regular battery where even ions are moving.  (I also wonder if the cost of building a system would add that value to the house/premises that you install it on, so if you move/sell, it would not be a sunk cost.)

----------

